# Would like a good book on raising pigeons



## surffam (Apr 18, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good book for beginners on raising pigeons. Something geared toward a child would be great. The pigeon by Levi I heard was the best but it is very expensive. We just found out that our white pigeon we found in april is a roller and we were given a clapper from a friend so we are hoping that they mate! We are building a larger loft right now. Any advice would be great. Thank you


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Surffam, 

A very good book that is fairly simple and straightforward yet full of good information is "Pigeons", by Matthew M. Vriends. It's a soft cover and available at most pet stores or some pigeon feed stores.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

There were 2 books that I had on pigeons when I was a child that were excellent beginners books.One was How To Raise and Train Pigeons by TFH publications and can probably be found at your local library. The other was a paperback put out by Purina.


----------



## surffam (Apr 18, 2005)

*thank you*

Thank you for the book suggestions. We just borrowed a video called Oldest Feathered Friend- It was soooo good. I think we'll buy it. We just found out that the white bird I found in April is a female roller. A friend we made at the zoo gave us one of his clappers to mate with her. We are excited about building our flock! My little girls have so much fun with them.


----------



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

*"Pigeons: a complete pet owner's manual"*

This is a great little paperback book, chock full of information, and it costs only $7.95, published by Barron's and authored by Matthew M. Vriends and Tommy E. Erskine. The book's ISBN number is 0-7641-2991-0. I found it very recently at Barnes & Noble. You can also order it on Amazon.com, no doubt.

 Title: "PIGEONS: a complete pet owner's manual"


----------

